# Golden Retriever Puppies in High Kill shelter in TX



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for posting. Looks like there is one left. I get on their Facebook page and can't get off. They even share missing dogs, or dogs needing homes from Canada.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Two are left and only have one day left before they are PTS. Please help network...

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/posts/1399551420101664


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have reached out to Gold Ribbon Rescue, Golden Beginnings Rescue and Compass Rescue in Texas. Golden Beginnings has confirmed they WILL NOT be pulling these 2 pups. Please help network these puppies!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This thread has gotten zero traction :-(


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I can't believe these babies haven't been pulled from the shelter yet  If only I wasn't thousands of miles away.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I really hope somebody or a rescue saves these two pups...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Apparently they have mange that is treatable...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 155569 (Jan 27, 2017)

This is so sad. I wish I lived closer. Hopefully they will all be adopted.


----------



## Dmlambeck (Jan 30, 2017)

Have theses babies been rescued? I tried to click on the link and find the FB post so I could forward to my Texas friends but wasn't able to find it. If only I had moved to Texas like I wanted to I could have rescued one of them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They are still there. Link worked for me....hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmlambeck (Jan 30, 2017)

Hmm, maybe my work is blocking me from the link. Will try on phone.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

There was only one left yesterday, so I imagine they've all gone now.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

According to comments this morning there were 2 left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry, Jen, I should have checked before writing. You're right, of course.
The link works for me, too.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I just shared to FB -- I have a couple of friends in Texas who may be able to help. One used to be in rescue but I know she just took in some foster puppies for a friend, so won't be able to help directly herself.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Siandvm said:


> I just shared to FB -- I have a couple of friends in Texas who may be able to help. One used to be in rescue but I know she just took in some foster puppies for a friend, so won't be able to help directly herself.


Thank you. I looked tonight and it may just be one puppy now. Those puppies (except for 1) look golden to me. Sign says Labrador retriever, but Friends of Golden Retrievers was also thinking they looked Golden...


----------

